# What if bitter apple spray doesn't work?



## Faith82 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello!
Our 9 month old has recently started chewing things while we are away. We leave plenty of nylabones (which he normally loves) in the bedroom for him but he has started chewing our curtains and the footboard of our bed which is wood. I sprayed bitter apple spray on the objects and put his mouth to it so he could taste it. He liked it and went back for more!!!!:doh: My question is...what's next? What else can we try?


----------



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

You may have "uncrated" him a little early. Our last golden was crated for 2 years before we felt comfortable leaving her loose in the house. Even then she was confined to an area. Nine months old is awful young to be putting that must trust in him. They are in the "prime" of their chewing stage at that age. The crate should be a comfortable, safe, area for the pup to be in while your away and hopefully viewed that way. My neighbors dog decided curtains and carpet were not tasty enough, so their dog decided to eat holes in the drywall.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Personally I think that is way too young for that much freedom alone. X-pen, crate, baby gate off in a pet friendly area, or safe kennel outdoors.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would definitely start crating again.


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

Chloe is 9 months old as well, but she is gated off. She has full roam downstairs but the upstairs is gated off. So far she has not destroyed anything. My advice would be to but up gates. Gate her off in your kitchen if possible.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Also, with bitter apple,it has to be sprayed often.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone recommended Citronella Essential Oil to me as a substitute to Bitter Apple.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree, it may be a case of just too much freedom too soon. If you don't want to go back to crating all the time, I would advise you to just let your pup have access to one room while you are gone and puppy proof it as best you can, leaving plenty of toys and etc. Nine months just might be a little young for all that freedom!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Lots of good advice! At this age, it isn't that your pup likes Bitter Apple, it more like the "good stuff" may taste terrible but it's so much fun to chew anyway. 

This stage will pass......eventually.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We tried Bitter Apple for areas where they had peed (not too sure--it was a looooong time ago)--but they loved it. We haven't really found a good working substitute--but, knock on wood--haven't needed to find one for quite awhile now.

SJ


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

One of my pups was fine with the bitter apple spray until I gave her a squirt right on her mouth one of the times she would not redirect or quit chewing when I sprayed it on the object. Now I just get the bottle out and she will typically get up and leave my woodwork or chairs alone.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It is my understanding that a big part of what makes bitter apple unpleasant for dogs is the alcohol in it. When it dries, the alcohol evaporates and much of the deterrant is gone with it. If the dog is chewing he needs to be confined for his own safety.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Being uncrated when owners go out is a privilege not a requirement for happyness. "Leave it" is my favorite command to teach my dogs/puppies. Worked great on walks too.

Buddy mastered in only a few days. If you don't continually stay leave it as a reminder not to touch things on the counter every few days he will try to counter surf but he has been really good about not doing it lately.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree with the others. We only uncrated Mia during the day when we were not home at around 2 years old (and she had never chewed on our stuff... we just didn't want to give her a chance to!)... and at night, we left her uncrated at 6 months old, but as I said, she never chewed any of our stuff (except ONCE when she was younger)... so we tried and she did super well, so we continued... 

But it depends on the dog...

We've had success with Bitter Apple, so not sure what else...


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*A Few Thoughts*

On the bitter apple -- Maisie (8 months) loves bitter apple. Her trainer recommends bitter apple gel which you can get at Amazon. She also recommends Tabasco (but Maisie likes that, too, or just wanted to tug on her leash so much she ignored the taste).

We're just now letting Maisie out of her crate overnight. We don't plan to start letting her out of her crate during waking hours when we're not home until she's about 12 months -- and so far she hasn't ever chewed anything that wasn't "hers". When we do introduce her to the house, we plan to do it by gating her in the kitchen which is where her crate is located. We've been told that this gradual approach using the room she's most familiar with as a start might work best. Hope this helps...


----------

